# Marla's Watch Parts Pen- Purple in Majestic Fountain pen



## tgsean (Mar 6, 2015)

G'day

Here is another color of Marla's amazing watch parts pen. I've had 3 orders in 2 days!! White, Purple and Red!! C & C welcome

My registrars and interns love it!! 


Cheers,
Sean


----------



## robutacion (Mar 6, 2015)

Very pretty Sean, 

Marla certainly makers spectacular blanks...!

Very well turned and finished, congrats...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 6, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## wob50 (Mar 6, 2015)

:biggrin:Very nice love the color  I am from Louisiana so Love them Tigers  
                             That.........is......... L.S.U  Tigers:biggrin:


----------



## Skewer (Mar 6, 2015)

Amazing pen!


----------



## tgsean (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks all credit to Marla who made the blanks


----------



## OZturner (Mar 7, 2015)

Congratulations Marla and Sean, 
A Glorious Blank and Exquisite Pen.
 
The additional orders you have already received, express far better than I could, the significance of the fine points of your work.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow Sean that is an amazing looking pen, top drawer all around.


----------



## tgsean (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Brian and Dan


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 10, 2015)

That's awesome! Love it.


----------



## jeff (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks great on the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 20, 2015)

That is a really nice pen!!! Color is awesome!


----------



## oneleggimp (Mar 20, 2015)

I think they're great.  I really like them


----------



## Big (Mar 21, 2015)

Stunningly beautiful to say the least.


----------



## OZturner (Mar 21, 2015)

Additional Congratulations Sean and Marla,
It looks Great on the Front Page.
Brian.


----------



## tgsean (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks I am so thrilled that it made front page, thanks Jeff


----------



## Mackay (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautifull pen love the colour,is it painted on?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 26, 2015)

Alan, Marla first paints the tubes and lets them cure. She then places  and adheres each gear,screw and spring on each tube, again letting the glue cure. Then the tubes are cast in PR. 





Mackay said:


> Beautifull pen love the colour,is it painted on?


----------

